# Kolsch Cologne Water Profile



## TasChris (10/11/08)

Hi all,
I am hoping to brew a kolsch during the week and was wondering if anybody had a water profile for Cologne?
I am aware that the water is soft but is hoping that I could get a break down of the minerals.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## warra48 (10/11/08)

Dave Draper's "Brewing Waters of the World" lists Kln as follows, though I have no idea how accurate that is : 
Ca++ CO3-- Cl- Mg++ Na+ SO4-- 
104 152 109 15 52 86


----------



## TasChris (10/11/08)

Ta thanks for that, not as soft as I thought it was. 
Cheers
Chris


----------

